# Leash Training?



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Is this possible with a Havanese? I have a leash that can be let go out for about 30 feet....I think! Dexter loves to run! 

So, is it really possible or feasible to even use a short leash as much as havanese love to run around? 

Dexter gets to run in the house, but he has to use a leash when outside. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Of course it is. There are lots of breeds of dogs that run around just as much (if not more - greyhounds anyone?) and are trained on a short leash. It takes lots of work on your part, but teaching Dexter to walk nicely on a leash will be beneficial for the two of you. Have you gone to puppy classes with him yet? If you haven't, I suggest you sign up for one. Not only can they help you with loose-leash walking, it will also help strengthen the bond between the two of you.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry and I signed on with a trainer when I'd had him for a week.
He learned how to walk on a leash within 10 minutes. Boy was he proud! So was I !

we cut up hot dogs real real little.
put him on the leash, said "Let's Go ! " and after 1 or 2 steps he got a hot dog piece. And so on, and so forth, but many rewards after those little steps and always "Let's Go" and reward with "Good Let's Go!"

Again I can not stress how proud my little guy was to learn and show off what he had learned.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Isabel at 9.5 weeks walks on a leash. Well, she short of hops. It probably helps that she just wants to be where Cuba is. Matter of fact, I had Cuba on a leash right after I got him too. I have her on a short leash since I don't want her to have too much freedom since she doesn't have all her shots.

I am currently working on getting Cuba to walk right next to me. We stop whenever he starts to pull. People must think I'm crazy with my "walks" but it seems to be working. I got the tip form "It's me of the dog" on Animal Planet. What a great show...

I might have to try the cut up hot dogs. Because Isabel is so small, she has a hard time contending with normal treats. In fact most of them seem to be bigger than her mouth and cutting them up doesn't work... She does like dragonettes, but it takes forever for her to eat one.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Remember that if you're walking on a sidewalk and a dog has that much lead, they can quickly run into the street and get hit by a car.
My doctor wound up in surgery from a flexi leash after I warned him about them with a broken hip that needed pins and my gf same thing except it was her ankle. Both got the leash wrapped around their ankles and fell.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Linda, Yep, Jan is right. I have a flexi leash that I will use at a longer length when we're at the park or a large area, but I keep it short when we're walking down the street so Marble doesn't run into it. He has also wrapped it around our legs a few times, so we learned to keep it short in certain places. 
Gina


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Flexi leads are also terrible for teaching a dog how to walk correctly. It is better if you teach them first, then give them the room of a flexi lead in a park where there are no people in his reach. Flexi leads can really injure a person - or another dog. I have a scar on my leg from one of those, and it was simply caused by a young dog running in the park and then making a sharp turn to go back to his owner. My leg got caught as he whipped around me and it burned the skin off my calf.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter is too young for puppy training classes. We still need to get the Rabies shot. Anyone know, when the Rabies shot is usually given. The Vet said he would send us a card when we are to return. I am thinking 3 months???

I will try the treat method with the short leash. I have stopped lots of times, when Dexter is pulling on the leash and this usually stops him for awhile. I have know the method about going the other way, and I will be trying this also.

One day, I was walking Dexter and he was great.....I wonder now, if he just woke up from a nap. But, most of the time, Dexter is crazy on a leash, smelling everything.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter is too young for puppy training classes. We still need to get the Rabies shot. Anyone know, when the Rabies shot is usually given. The Vet said he would send us a card when we are to return. I am thinking 3 months???

I will try the treat method with the short leash. I have stopped lots of times, when Dexter is pulling on the leash and this usually stops him for awhile. I have know the method about going the other way, and I will be trying this also.

One day, I was walking Dexter and he was great.....I wonder now, if he just woke up from a nap. But, most of the time, Dexter is crazy on a leash, smelling everything.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i am the worst when it comes to training my dog to walk nice on a leash. i found a wonderful website called dog star daily. there's a video where this guy teaches a dog to walk nice on a leash in a matter of seconds. i was amazed! 
when we came down to florida i decided to try it, it worked!!! the key is consistency. take a look at it, there were other great tips, i thought it was a great website. 
by the way, kimberly, you are very knowledgeable about the havs, are you a breeder or trainer, behaviorist? i love reading your responses, they are always filled with great info. and i always pick up something i never knew before.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Linda, how old is Dexter? I don't think he is too young for puppy classes. The rabies shot is not required for them, only the parvo/distemper shots.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Dexter is too young for puppy training classes. We still need to get the Rabies shot. Anyone know, when the Rabies shot is usually given. The Vet said he would send us a card when we are to return. I am thinking 3 months???
> 
> I will try the treat method with the short leash. I have stopped lots of times, when Dexter is pulling on the leash and this usually stops him for awhile. I have know the method about going the other way, and I will be trying this also.
> 
> One day, I was walking Dexter and he was great.....I wonder now, if he just woke up from a nap. But, most of the time, Dexter is crazy on a leash, smelling everything.


he is not too young for puppy classes . So long as he has had his first set of shots read how important socialization is at this age. Here is a link to the AVSAB Position Statement. And what Kimberly says about the flexie leashes is right , they are better used for play in a safe area. Never around other dogs http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/puppy socialization.pdf


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

littlebuddy said:


> i am the worst when it comes to training my dog to walk nice on a leash. i found a wonderful website called dog star daily. there's a video where this guy teaches a dog to walk nice on a leash in a matter of seconds. i was amazed!
> when we came down to florida i decided to try it, it worked!!! the key is consistency. take a look at it, there were other great tips, i thought it was a great website.
> by the way, kimberly, you are very knowledgeable about the havs, are you a breeder or trainer, behaviorist? i love reading your responses, they are always filled with great info. and i always pick up something i never knew before.


You are right about Dog Star Daily ;;; best site out there. You are also right about Kimberly , she knows the Havanese better than anyone else on this forum.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> You are right about Dog Star Daily ;;; best site out there. You are also right about Kimberly , she knows the Havanese better than anyone else on this forum.


I love Kimberly! She's the breeder I chose for my second Hav and I agree that she has a LOT of good insight and knowledge, but saying that she knows the Havanese better than _anyone else_ on the forum is a bit over the top, IMO.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Dave, you're sweet, but I have to disagree with you. I don't know the most, but I might be the most vocal about sharing what I do know.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Dave, you're sweet, but I have to disagree with you. I don't know the most, but I might be the most vocal about sharing what I do know.


 Well that's my opinion, and I thank you for everything you have taught me. By the way ,what was the name of that comb you recommended for knots. My wife was thinking of getting something better.?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My favorite comb is also the most versatile one I've found: #005 at www.chrissystems.com. It is the longtooth version. I'm willing to share most anything that can benefit others, so long as it isn't detrimental to me somehow.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Linda - take Dave's info and get Dexter to a puppy class! It will help immeasurably for him to get some training and mostly for him to have some socialization. The other dogs in the class will be in the same stage of shots as Dexter, so you know they are OK. This is the stage where puppies learn how to mouth and not bite- and they learn it best from other dogs. Any yelps in the playtime will be a dog learning he has gone too far with a playmate. I took Lola to puppy class when she was very young and she didn't learn too much of the training bit, but she socialized very well and stopped biting at a very young age. 

She was terrible at walking on a loose leash, and I actually got a rotator cuff tear from walking her incorrectly. The trainer suggested the Easy Walk harness that goes across her shoulders. Works wonders. Keeps her head up and her right next to me when we go for long walks.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The shots are completed. Most of the training classes require shots prior to getting dogs into the classes. I am waiting on confirmation that I will be getting into a class for Dexter. 

In the meantime, now that the shots are completed, I do not feel paranoid about getting Dexter around other dogs.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

The doggy daycare we go to has a puppy class for puppies only from 10 weeks to 16 weeks of age. They teach beginning obedience. It sounds like Dexter can now go to regular obedience classes, but in the future they do exists for even younger dogs...


----------

